# disappeared window



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi !!!
Today I noticed that the quick answer window at the bottom of sites disappeared.What is going on?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2006)

I still have it. I think it is an option in your profile settings.


----------



## csrruss (Nov 15, 2006)

you probably clicked the arrow to the right of the Quick Reply text, which minimizes the box.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks guys for yours answers. 
Csrruss is right I've propably clicked the arrow.Now it is working.


----------

